# Vanstone Trading Academy



## Gringotts Bank (8 May 2012)

I thought I'd give this guy a plug.  I've had conversations with him many years ago when I was trying to develop a system, and he was very knowledgeable, helpful and generous with his time.  He was able to explain things in a simple way.  Yesterday I mentioned that his managed fund isn't going so well, but you never know, it could pick up.  Systems aren't so much my focus nowadays, but if they were, he'd be the one I'd consult.  Courses are reasonably priced, imo.

http://www.vanstonetrading.com/index.php/education/courses


----------



## waza1960 (6 November 2013)

After meeting Bruce a few times I really appreciated his approach and view on Systems trading...
 So despite the fact that I thought I was done with educational courses I regarded this course as essential
 on my path to be the best Systems trader I could be.
His approach is evidence based trading which eliminates subjectivity.

 I have done course 1 and will be doing course 2 this weekend


----------



## 5oclock (6 November 2013)

GB or Waza , Bruce published a book a year or two ago , just wondering if you have read it and what use it was to you. I vaguely recall him being badly treated on  a different forum by some of the forum users--


----------



## waza1960 (6 November 2013)

> GB or Waza , Bruce published a book a year or two ago , just wondering if you have read it and what use it was to you. I vaguely recall him being badly treated on a different forum by some of the forum users--




 I haven't read Bruce's book as yet so can't comment  I think you are talking about here........
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22368&highlight=Vanstone

 All I can say is that Bruce is a trader as well as an academic he is very generous with his time and offers an approach (evidence &scientific based ) = less subjectivity which should be promoted more rather than the latest indicator or pattern that spruikers push.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 November 2013)

5oclock said:


> GB or Waza , Bruce published a book a year or two ago , just wondering if you have read it and what use it was to you. I vaguely recall him being badly treated on  a different forum by some of the forum users--




I haven't read the book mate, but as I say I reckon he's a nice bloke and very helpful if you're someone who is into systems trading.  Unfortunately his fund hasn't gone so well since inception; hopefully things pick up.  Success has much more to do with attitude than robust systems, imo.  But I reckon he has the latter sorted, if you catch my drift.


----------



## waza1960 (6 November 2013)

> Unfortunately his fund hasn't gone so well since inception



Actually his fund has made quite a recovery.................http://www.portercapital.com.au/asx200-prime-momentum/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 November 2013)

waza1960 said:


> Actually his fund has made quite a recovery.................http://www.portercapital.com.au/asx200-prime-momentum/




Good to see.  Choppy markets with a downward bias (like 2011) would have been bad for most funds I reckon.  Having a momentum system would be nicely suited to today's market.


----------



## 5oclock (6 November 2013)

GB and Wasa,  it actually was a different forum that Bruce did a couple of lecture type presentations and for some reason he was given a very hard time, not justified IMO. The other "review"that Wasa linked sounded a bit biased on account of the thickness of Bruces book! Anyhow just wondered if you guys had read his book--just after an unbiased opinion---i havent read it. Also i am inclined to agree with your comments RE systems anyway GB--more leaning towards methods/approaches for discretionary, though more with the possible psychology behind the price action. Obviously Wasa found value with course, otherwise he wouldnt be doing the second one.


----------



## waza1960 (6 November 2013)

> Obviously Wasa found value with course, otherwise he wouldnt be doing the second one.




 The first one was a little basic for me considering that I have been systems trading for a number of years but
 Bruce uses Wealthlab so I thought it was useful to start at the first course .My ultimate aim was always to do the 3rd course which deals with advanced systems building including Neural Networks.


----------



## 5oclock (6 November 2013)

Wasa, keep us all posted on what you got out of Bruces courses , its always interesting to hear first  hand feedback. When do you think you will do the final course Wasa?


----------

